
The Dark Side of the ForSSHe // a Landscape of OpenSSH Backdoors [pdf] - dmckeon
https://www.welivesecurity.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/ESET-The_Dark_Side_of_the_ForSSHe.pdf
======
dmckeon
Just to clarify: the title refers to backdoors in malware executables _based
on_ OpenSSH, not in the OpenSSH source.

> All of [the backdoors] are the result of modifying and recompiling the
> original portable OpenSSH source

Story is also reported in: [https://www.zdnet.com/article/eset-
discovers-21-new-linux-ma...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/eset-
discovers-21-new-linux-malware-families/)

